# margarita snail



## livai (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have a question about about margarita snail. It looks, J&L sell them in their reef custodians package but do they are ok for tropical (26C) reef?

A lot of people said they will died soon at those temperature. 

What you think ?

Thanks


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have read that they like cooler temps as well. Mine lived at least 3-4 months.
It was a long time ago, so am unsure.

It is very important to acclimate any snails very slowly, preferably with a drip method.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Margarita snails have a high mortality in the home aquarium due to two factors. The temperature is much higher then where these snails originate from and they consume massive amounts of algae and starve easily. IMO a species that really should not be imported.


----------

